# Layer? Transparenz? leeres Blatt?



## flashgod (3. Dezember 2002)

Hi, 
hab zwar gesucht und nix gefunden.
War auch schwer weil ich keine ahnung habe wie die Technik heist nach der ich Suche.

Also erstmal ich muss das ganze in Corel machen.

Ich hab ein Bild und will einen Layer oder einfach eine leere Seite über das Bild legen. Diese Seite soll transparent sein das ich mein Bild noch sehe. Dann will ich ein paar sachen von meinen bild 'durchpausen' (frei Hand). Anschließend das Bild weg bzw. nur den Layer (leere Blatt) speichern.

Danke


----------



## Sovok (3. Dezember 2002)

muss es corel sein?

mit gimp geht es auf jedenfall ganz einfach
http://www.gimp.org

gruss sov


----------



## 3Dnavigator (7. Mai 2003)

Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo dein Problem liegt. Poste hier mal was, wenn du die Antwort noch immer willst. Dann schreib' ich dir 'ne Anleitung.


----------

